

Salary negotiations while moving to a new country.. - factorialboy

I've got a job offer at hand from a Dutch company. The problem is I have no idea how to evaluate / negotiate.<p>Where to find information about salaries, costs of living etc.<p>Thanks!
======
NonEUCitizen
Make sure the company guarantees that you qualify for the "30% rule" (for
expats-only). It makes a HUGE difference. If you are married, you might want
to make sure your spouse also gets a job and qualifies for 30% rule _before_
moving your spouse moves to the Netherlands.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Income_tax_in_the_Netherlands#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Income_tax_in_the_Netherlands#The_30_Percent_Rule)

~~~
factorialboy
Thanks for the tip!

------
arjenbos
To get a salary indication for holland you can try this site.
[http://www.intermediair.nl/overzicht/sollicitatie/salariskom...](http://www.intermediair.nl/overzicht/sollicitatie/salariskompas/9650/salariskompas.html)

Another option is this forum. A lot of dutch IT people post their salary and
job benefits in this thread.
<http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/1446515/0>

Here you can get some information about cost of living, this is only a
indication, in my own experience you always spend more then these numbers.
<http://www.nibud.nl/>

